# Bass Management Systems



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

what others are there besides the Behringer , Velodyne SMS1 and phonic are there.
WHat about these 
http://www.bssaudio.com/products/equalisers/fcs-926/docs/Fcs926ds.pdf


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You haven’t priced that BSS, have you? 



> what others are there besides the Behringer , Velodyne SMS1 and phonic are there.


That’s about it, unless you want to count all that analog pro-audio parametric EQs out there. I keep hearing rumbings about something from a collaboration between SVSound and Audissy (sp?) that's in the works.

Regards,
Wayne.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

um, yeh 

I think $600 on ebay used it is going for 

but, I believe they are $1500

I am trying to get a Behringer but not sure what I want probably the FBQ2496 as I either listen to music in two channel with no sub or I just leave the sub on. I would say 95% is movies and on the occasion I may put in a cd.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I keep hearing rumbings about something from a collaboration between SVSound and Audissy (sp?) that's in the works.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne.


Like this unit right here.... http://www.svsound.com/CES2007/SVS_AudyessyRelease.pdf

I had considered this, but I just pulled the trigger on a SMS-1 new for an awesome deal, and I can easily sell it for what I paid... 
That will get me by until other products come to market...


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

That looks awsome


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks kinda expensive to me.......


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I hear ya. In that regard it seems to go against the grain, considering their other products...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The first page says “good bass, affordably done,” but the second page says the MSRP is $750. :scratch: 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

I agree with you on the Expensive... although even the SMS-1 list price is quite expensive as well... I got it for $450. new !!!! But I wanted to start with something, and then I plan on working into the REW and maybe a BFD from there... 
Im sure I wouldn't have a problem selling it for same price...
Warp


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The first page says “good bass, affordably done,” but the second page says the MSRP is $750. :scratch:
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Now thats pee in the pants funny..... and so true... 

Warp


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

RDES - http://www.av123.com/products_category_brand.php?section=processors&brand=48


----------

